# Synoquin is it the best??



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

Does any body out there use Synoquin for their dogs? I want the best joint supplement out there, and all vets and the doggie mags recommend synoquin, she is currently on Holland & Barrett high strength chondroitin/ glucosamine but hard to say if it is benefiting her, as she still walks so bad somtimes, so was wondering if any of you use Synoquin. As she is on Pernamax would like to give her a break in the summer, so am looking for a good known supplement that works, would appreciate any feed back . Thanx.


----------



## littletiger (Sep 15, 2008)

My young lab was on synoquin, given to us by the vet. Since that bottle ran out I have used glucosamine and greenlipped mussel. I don't think there's any discernable difference between the two - and at £50plus for 120 capsules I'm not convinced it's worth the huge difference in price.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

If ur dog is insured it may b worth checking to see if joint supplements are covered the vet ones are soo expensive.
Synaquin is a popular choice for vets but when I used it 9 times out of 10 my boy vomited it back up even when I emptied the capsule into his dinner so wasnt the gelatin it was the supplement that did not agree.
I found flexi joint or naff animal products as effective as at least they stayed down!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Don't know of Synoquin but have you looked on dorwood?


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

i use supplements from petmeds.co.uk. they are good value and u buy one get one free. u can get msm from them as well which maybe beneficial for your dog.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

My vet actually told me that as long as you give the right type and right amount of supplements then go for the cheapest option.


----------

